# do you try to use your fursona name publicly?



## Snowykoeld (Dec 12, 2010)

do you use your fursona name publicly? 

i did today;

today, at the mall, it was a little past lunch time, so i went to the burger king at the food court. they always ask your name so they can call you when your food is ready. i usualy always say my hyoomin name. since they always ask for your name i decided to say "Snowy"

when they called "Snowy", it made my day!


----------



## Asswings (Dec 12, 2010)

Lolno. 
I'm not fucking insane.


I do sign my badges at cons as Ticon though, but that's mostly because it's my catchall handle more so than because it's my fursona name.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2010)

Uhhh, no.

What the fuck is this.


----------



## Willow (Dec 12, 2010)

Other than a few people calling me by my Live gamertag from time to time, which just so happens to be the same as my 'sona's name, no?


----------



## Xenke (Dec 12, 2010)

Frankly, I would bet money on anyone even pronouncing it right.


----------



## Icky (Dec 12, 2010)

He doesn't have a name, and if he did, it would be "Icky". What the hell do you think?


----------



## Mentova (Dec 12, 2010)

People call me by my usual e-name (I only use HK on this site) on games and shit but no, I wouldn't go around IRL having people calling me that name. Hell, I usually prefer my good e-friends to call me my actual name. I like my name :V


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 12, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> People call me by my usual e-name (I only use HK on this site) on games and shit but no, I wouldn't go around IRL having people calling me that name. Hell, I usually prefer my good e-friends to call me my actual name. I like my name :V


 
Same, prefer everyone I talk on IM's to call me by my real name.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm called by my gamer tag in real life sometimes, because it was a nickname first. 
I'm only called Fay online or at cons


----------



## foxmusk (Dec 12, 2010)

i do, but that's because Harley isn't just my fursona's name. it's the name i identify with, and he shares it. sooo...yea. it's going to be my legal name as soon as i can make it that.


----------



## Ames (Dec 12, 2010)

Some close friends do, but that's only because it also happens to be my internet pseudonym.


----------



## Shiroka (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't look japanese so no, not really. But I would get the chills if it happened though, and not in a good way.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Dec 13, 2010)

No. People wouldn't be bale to pronounce mine. Then they'll go asking about where it's from and what it means.. blahblahblah


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Dec 13, 2010)

Shiroka said:


> I don't look japanese so no, not really. But I would get the chills if it happened though, and not in a good way.


I don't either, but apparently, Kawazoe is a Japanese version of my name, and even if it isn't, I'd love to be called Kawa.


----------



## The DK (Dec 13, 2010)

Not really when hang out with furs in public its usually by real names (like normal people), but when were hammered it kind of slips out but no one cares.


----------



## Conker (Dec 13, 2010)

No, I like to think I'm not a complete social retard.


----------



## Beta Link (Dec 13, 2010)

I do stuff like that every once in a while for shits and giggles. But I'm pretty sure that if my fursona didn't have a relatively normal name (Brendan), I wouldn't.


----------



## Monster. (Dec 13, 2010)

Sort of; if no one is calling me "Jinx" which is more of an inside joke, they're calling me "Missy" though that's more for online IMS or whatever. In real life, all my friends just call me weird nicknames that I don't even like.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 13, 2010)

Usually the only time I go by my "Fur name" is when I'm at a furry related function. During those times I don't mind. Even then though most people call my by a general nickname, and not really my fursona name. ;/


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 13, 2010)

My fursona's name used to be my nickname, same with the new one.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Dec 13, 2010)

Only if I went to a furcon. Because outside would be like putting my name on a facebook profile.


----------



## Goobladon (Dec 13, 2010)

I've heard enough people pronounce my psn wrong... I don't know what I would do if I finally got to see the culprit in person as they do it. Might lead to some strangling or along those lines.


----------



## Goshujinsama (Dec 13, 2010)

Only when it comes to IRL people and sex. general public, no. the fuckers around here are too inbreed to pronounce any name bigger than bob or ted.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 13, 2010)

No, my friends wouldn't understand, then the questions would come up.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Dec 13, 2010)

My fursona name is just an abbreviation of my real name. In fact, I just gave my character the name people is used to call me with so, yeah, people call me Valy. :/


----------



## Flatline (Dec 13, 2010)

WHY


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Dec 13, 2010)

When I'm exclusively hanging out with some of my furry friends, they might call me Cyanide. Other than them, no one outside the internet even knows I'm a furry, much less my fursona name, and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 13, 2010)

I used to, because before I had it as my fursona's name, I thought about changing my real name to it.

Now, no.
I just use it for internet shit.
If I met people from the internet IRL, I wouldn't care if they called me it in public, though.


----------



## Phirae (Dec 13, 2010)

What 'Phirae'?
Nah, I'll never go by one of my internet pseudonyms, but should the situation arise, I'll give something stupid like:

Edward Wong Hau Pepelu Tivruski V

or

"Michael Rotch, but shorten it to Mike."
and laugh at them repeat it.


----------



## Willow (Dec 13, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> If I met people from the internet IRL, I wouldn't care if they called me it in public, though.


 If I met people from this site I'd probably run away.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Dec 13, 2010)

My fursona's name is rumored to be one of my many middle names, and yes, I've used it publicly.


----------



## Don (Jan 5, 2011)

While I like the name I've given my fursona, I have always been called by my real name and I wouldn't want to change that.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2011)

Nope. Never have and probably never will. See, my fursona's name is also the name I use online a lot. So I'd rather keep both separate.


----------



## Ashern (Jan 5, 2011)

lolno
I have a name already and several nicknames. I prefer to stick to those since nobody knows a thing about furries anyway.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jan 5, 2011)

Not really other than like this one time I went to an anime convention, but in regular life no. A couple of my online friends call me by my fursona name if that counts though. On certain websites I use my fursona name as my username rather than my usual username if I want to be a tiny bit more anonymous.


----------



## Folflet (Jan 5, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Nope. Never have and probably never will. See, my fursona's name is also the name I use online a lot. So I'd rather keep both separate.


 My facebook page links to my website which links to every furry account I have online. Though I still won't use my fursona name irl.


----------



## Glitch (Jan 5, 2011)

I have Axis in my Facebook name, but that's it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 5, 2011)

Wox said:


> My facebook page links to my website which links to every furry account I have online. Though I still won't use my fursona name irl.


 
My real name and sona name is on my facebook profile. That way both RL and online friends can find me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 6, 2011)

everyone has a hard time pronouncing my name, let alone spelling it. why the hell would I want to use Zrcalo anywhere else?
lol dongs I've used it before.


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

Most people call me by my name in public since I'm a ( mostly) normal functioning human. Though my fursona's name is a shortened version of my actual name so it is an option, just one nobody uses lol


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 8, 2011)

No. I'm even on first-name basis with some furry friends, which is pretty much furry blasphemy.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 8, 2011)

No one calls me by my fursona name routinely; I've been called it only once or twice.

By the way, my fursona name's Vladek. Is that a stupid name?


----------



## Barak (Jan 8, 2011)

Ive been called Barak by some friend, but it's my gamertag and....yeah...


----------



## buni (Jan 8, 2011)

Enh. At work and in situations at which I need to use my legal name, I use my legal name. My wife and coimelin both call me "buni" more often than they use my legal name, and I think more people actually use "buni" than "Kristy" on a regular basis at this point. That said, I fully admit I'm statistically abnormal. The fact that I actually used "coimelin" in a sentence unironically is probably indicative of this.


----------



## Mukavich (Jan 8, 2011)

No, not really.  I've been "Muka" since before middle school, and that was well before I became furry.  And all the friends I have from then still call me that.  So, I wouldn't call it them calling me my furry name, as much as me giving my fursona my nickname.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't TRY to use it, but I still usually respond to it by accident.
I need to stop using it in videogames.


----------



## FancySkunk (Jan 9, 2011)

Very few people know what my fursona's actual name is, so no I don't get called by it (and I like it that way).


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

my full name is Kitsuneko, but i shorten it to be called Kitsune. and try nothing, that's what everyone calls me now haha, the only time i'm not called that is when i'm working, then it's just my last name, military stuff

but i'm very open about being a fur, so all my friends call me Kitsune, luckily for me i live in a very accepting town when i'm not working, so it's no big deal to be me there!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, most folks call me Kazuki in real life.


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

If anyone called my Luna, I'd probably respond. In fact, I know I would because I have. My ex called me that one day, as we was rifling through my FILE CABINET of artwork, and read my 'sona's name aloud. I turned my head and said, "Yes?" He wasn't sure what to say about that...


----------



## CatWaffles (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, some of my friends call me by my online gaming name which is fine by me since I don't like my real name. I probably wouldn't use it like in your situation though.


----------



## Aethze (Jan 12, 2011)

Interesting, I want to try it, but then again I want to carry a katana with me everywhere I go and I don't see that happening.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2011)

Aethze said:


> Interesting, I want to try it, but then again* I want to carry a katana with me everywhere I go* and I don't see that happening.


 Uhhh....

Why?


----------



## Tigers-Shadow (Jan 12, 2011)

I named my 'sona after my RL nickname but only a few people use it


----------



## Aethze (Jan 12, 2011)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Uhhh....
> 
> Why?



Because, it would make me look bad ass.

No, seriously, I have no idea, I just want to.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 12, 2011)

Aethze said:


> Because, it would make me look bad ass.
> 
> No, seriously, I have no idea, I just want to.


 Not to be rude but it wouldn't make you look badass at all. In fact, it would make you look like the polar opposite of badass. You would look like a total idiot.


----------



## vloggah (Jan 14, 2011)

I call my IRL fur friends by their fursona names, because it's what they go by... but as for myself, I go by my given name. Only a handful of my non-fur friends know about Kaskae, and it's only ever come up once. We got into the school attendance server and changed my name. Classic stuff, man. *puts on shades*


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 14, 2011)

My fursona's name is Liam (which is my real name)... so...


----------



## GHDA (Jan 14, 2011)

I've found my name is pretty difficult to say in person but people still go through the trouble to say every letter to grab my attention.


----------



## Citrakayah (Jan 14, 2011)

No, because it's Sanskrit and not very practical.

(and seeing as I don't have a fursona, it's just a screen name)


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> If anyone called my Luna, I'd probably respond. In fact, I know I would because I have. My ex called me that one day, as we was rifling through my FILE CABINET of artwork, and read my 'sona's name aloud. I turned my head and said, "Yes?" He wasn't sure what to say about that...


 
yeah i have had a situation like that, one of my friends knew my name, and i wasn't paying attention when they were calling my real name, finally he got annoyed and shouted "kitsuneko!" and i turned, then my other friends were confused, so i sat them down, made some cocoa, and told them the "tail" of being a furry

actually there was no cocoa


----------



## SilverKarja (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes, actually a lot of people call me Karja.  But it's not a 'furry' thing, it's what I've been using online for a while, and art in general.  I also dread and cringe upon my real name being called as 1. it got me made fun of a LOT and 2. having my mom or grandmother call me every 30 minutes for soda or cappuccino for years would probably make anyone hate hearing their real name.  Especially with the way it was called sometimes.


----------



## Idlewild (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope. I've only had people call me by my "furname" at cons or use it as a screen name. Other than that, I go by my real name because I'm hyooman and not a pretty purple pony. :3 Heck, I've lived with my name this long, why stop?


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 15, 2011)

Snowykoeld said:


> do you use your fursona name publicly?
> 
> i did today;
> 
> ...


thats cute. i use the "fur-alias" kaleb luna for a while. it was actually a take on my birth name and a made up first name but i feel it suited my fursona as kaleb means dog. but all in all it just confused alot of people and they thought it wass my real name because it was such a legit name. then like others would leak out my real name when i did concerts and shit then people would be all confused. id just get into trouble and shit like that. a name like snowy is fine though kinda feminie unless you are a girl or are into that kinda thing which dont get me wrong. im into that too but mostly/only when im high.


----------



## Kaizy (Jan 15, 2011)

I think itd be odd for my IRL friends who havent met me online prior to call me Kaizy
When I talk to online friends on Skype and stuff, yeah Kaizy sounds just fine because they usually dont know my actual name or just dont want to call me by it

But really, I dont care


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 15, 2011)

Lyxen said:


> im into that too but mostly/only when im high.


 
mostly/only sounds strange, kinda like "60% of the time, it works every time" haha


----------



## Tanginello (Jan 16, 2011)

Tanginello was my nickname all through grade school (the unfortunate result of an inside joke) and was even on my letter jacket. 

Now that I don't live in my hometown anymore pretty much no one calls me Tanginello. I'm fine either way, really.


----------



## Squeak (Jan 16, 2011)

My partner knows me as Squeak and I occasionally write my name as (fname) 'Squeak' (lname) but I don't really care that much what I am called. Really: "Hey you!" will suffice.


----------



## Browder (Jan 17, 2011)

No.

Even though I'm happy with choosing Browder Crichton for myself my IRL name is just as awesome, if not more so. It already sounds made up enough as it is.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't -try- to use it publicly, but it depends on my situation.

If I'm out and about with my husband or non-furs, for example, it's just my real name.

But if I'm at a furmeet, con, or any other social gathering where furries are the vast majority, then yes, I will go by what they are familiar with. It usually breaks down into different variations: Ori, Gami, Gryphy, and O-G are the most common.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 18, 2011)

One of my online friends calls me by Randy when he visits, but not in public places or around my family.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 18, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> One of my online friends calls me by Randy when he visits, but not in public places or around my family.


 


besides my mom, who escaped from the rest of the family in views(still really close to everyone), my family is italian, catholic, and republican.... so no fursona name there, hell i even wear blue jeans when i visit them >_<


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 18, 2011)

Only around other furries.


----------



## Romanpower (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah i do, haha. At starbucks i always say maximilian, and i love to see if they spell it right!


----------



## Slyck (Jan 18, 2011)

No thanks, man.


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes and no, The first name I would, because it's a combination of my first and middle initials, the full fursona name I wouldn't cause a few years ago I discovered that a certain linebacker for the Green Bay Packers (AJ Hawk) just so happens to have said name. :|


----------



## Martlie (Jan 19, 2011)

Martlie is a make-believe character, not me.
If I was at a con or in suit, sure. But not in everyday use or anything.

A friend of mine goes by his fursona's name and that's just fine by me, it's just not my cup o' tea.


----------



## elenawing (Jan 19, 2011)

Not in normal situations don't see the point, it's not like I want to get 'closer' to my character or anything :/ Though at conventions i'm only known by my pen name, so I have become used to people yelling out Elena and such.

Don't see a big problem with it unless you're forcing a poor guy to yell out "Mr. Fluffkins"


----------



## Nokly (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a possibility that I would try it, maybe once or twice, when I actually HAVE a fursona name...


----------



## Rinz (Jan 20, 2011)

Usually, a friend and I will make jokes in which we refer to each other by our online handles, but most of the time, I'm fine with my IRL name (which at this point in life may as well be "Hey you, With the Red hair!").  We usually, however, only use fursona names when we're joking about things in the fandom, and usually when nobody who isn't a furry's around.

I/E, yeah, I use my fursona name, but only when there are other furries around, such as at cons :B


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 20, 2011)

hmm. i guess i use it publicly sometimes since its my gamer name from who knows when, its my rave name, and my friends on steam and some IRL friends know me as neko. :]


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 20, 2011)

nek0chan said:


> hmm. i guess i use it publicly sometimes since its my gamer name from who knows when, its my rave name, and my friends on steam and some IRL friends know me as neko. :]


 
you said the word rave, we are now friends ^_^


----------



## Drass (Jan 22, 2011)

I dun use my 'sona's name around the people i know IRL, but I don't know any furries irl.  around my furry friends online, I always go by Drass.  I'm pretty sure if I met my furry friends irl, I'd still go by Drass though.


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 22, 2011)

i use my 'sona name all the time (i've actually thought about changing it TO my 'sona's name... you'd be surprised how annoying it is to explain to somebody how a two-letter fucking name with no vowels works...) but when i casually or professionally introduce myself, i use my real name... which, if i said it correctly the way the military would... it'd be my 'sona name... how odd...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 22, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> i use my 'sona name all the time (i've actually thought about changing it TO my 'sona's name... you'd be surprised how annoying it is to explain to somebody how a two-letter fucking name with no vowels works...) but when i casually or professionally introduce myself, i use my real name... which, if i said it correctly the way the military would... it'd be my 'sona name... how odd...



curious... what the piss is your name?


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 22, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> curious... what the piss is your name?


 MY name is KC 
my 'sona's name is derived from my real name, using the Pheonetic Alphabet the Military uses to replace letters... (A=Alpha, B=Bravo etc) so it's Kilo Charlie

hehe.... guess that coulda been a little confusing


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 22, 2011)

I changed my FB name to Trinity (my fur name) and my friends started calling me that =]


----------



## Riavis (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd respond to mine. Just nobody else knows it that I know personally


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 22, 2011)

Even if I had one, I would never allow another human being to address me by it. Besides, I really like my real name.


----------



## ZackDag (Jan 22, 2011)

used to use mine in a comic collab with my non furry bud a few years back.


----------



## mojobojo (Jan 23, 2011)

Not really, I will tell people here and there though.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> MY name is KC
> my 'sona's name is derived from my real name, using the Pheonetic Alphabet the Military uses to replace letters... (A=Alpha, B=Bravo etc) so it's Kilo Charlie
> 
> hehe.... guess that coulda been a little confusing



is your name actually KC or is it something initialised, like JP my friend is john-paul(not the dead pope)

and don't worry, i get the pheonetic alphabet, i need to or i'm fucked


----------



## cad (Jan 23, 2011)

No, because that would be ridiculous.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 23, 2011)

B.P.R.D said:


> No, because that would be ridiculous.



it would, if your name is scruffleflufferkins

actually some furs have 'fursona names' that are pretty much still 'human' names. those ones i say are no big deal, use it as a nickname


----------



## cad (Jan 23, 2011)

Well, my name isn't THAT ridiculous, but not something I'd like to entitle myself with regularly.


----------



## NA3LKER (Jan 24, 2011)

ive always thought about it. but NA3LKER isnt a realistic human name, so i doubt people would believe me.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 24, 2011)

I go by Clayton/Clay
:I


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, considering my fursona shares my nickname.


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 24, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> is your name actually KC or is it something initialised, like JP my friend is john-paul(not the dead pope)
> 
> and don't worry, i get the pheonetic alphabet, i need to or i'm fucked


 
heh... yeah my name actually IS KC... spelled like that even on my birth certificate... i think my dad was high when he named me...


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 26, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> heh... yeah my name actually IS KC... spelled like that even on my birth certificate... i think my dad was high when he named me...



meh, it happens ;3


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Jan 26, 2011)

My IRL furry friends call me Dodger. My roommate sometimes calls me "Dodgerwuffie" when he's trying to be annoying. Really, I don't care. I answer to it, but I've never been brave enough to use it at Starbucks or anything. I hate my real name, so I'm not going to make people use it.


----------



## Metriosity (Jan 29, 2011)

I use mine for pretty much everything. WoW, blogging... Whatever. I don't really care what I use it for. Its nice to have that certain element of anonimity online. Of course I don't have anything like credit cards and stuff. But whenever I can use an alternate name... I make the most of it


----------



## ninjarottwiler (Jan 30, 2011)

i rarely use it but im trying to ease it into just being a nickname for the people around me luckily its easy to say (rotty)


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 30, 2011)

The answer for most people is no. I don't think many furries run up to random strangers and say "Hi my name is Jeremy the mouse and I like anthro mouse art!! Wanna talk?" I've always been skeptical of people using things they're in as a sort of statement saying "I'm rebellious or I don't care what society thinks of me." Seems kinda angsty to me. But hey, it's their lives and they can do whatever they want, as long as it doesn't hurt anybody.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 30, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> *I think *the answer for most people *would be* no.



there, i fixed it for you. it frustrates me when people try to make decisions and assumptions of the overall populace.  such as your "the answer for most people is no."  Now you don't neccessarily know that, unless you scroll through all the pages and count, but still even if you did, I THINK would be a great addition to anything posted in a forum, especially since not every furry in the world is here, and not every furry in the world has posted, so you don't know for sure


----------



## Metriosity (Jan 30, 2011)

1dynamofox1 said:


> The answer for most people is no. I don't think many furries run up to random strangers and say "Hi my name is Jeremy the mouse and I like anthro mouse art!! Wanna talk?" I've always been skeptical of people using things they're in as a sort of statement saying "I'm rebellious or I don't care what society thinks of me." Seems kinda angsty to me. But hey, it's their lives and they can do whatever they want, as long as it doesn't hurt anybody.


 
First off, you made a lot of assumptions in that statement. First, that people's furry names have to denote their species. Nearly all of my furry friends don't have anything in their names that say their animal type. Second, that people who use their fursonna names are "Rebellious" or don't care. Making them angsty. There may be a few like that, but you are counting out all the people who just have a nickname. One that maybe they have used for years before even coming into the Furry community. 

Perhaps you should think your wording through before making a generalized statement. Things are never black and white. The gray area in the middle is where all the diversity lies and where you'll start offending people with defining statements that aren't based in much else but a view of only a small group contained within the whole.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 30, 2011)

No one knows my Fursona name irl, and I want to keep it that way. So no, OP.


----------



## Alfeo (Jan 30, 2011)

Everyone would think I was Italian 

I should try it


----------



## Telnac (Jan 30, 2011)

I use it at furmeets, and even thon only when chatting with other furries.  The furries I hang out with outside of furmeets use my irl name, and I use theirs.


----------



## MaestroKux (Jan 31, 2011)

I got my fursona name from what people started to call me IRL. XD I kind of like the name "Knux".


----------



## Inashne117 (Jan 31, 2011)

My main fursona is a Red Fox named Quinn. And yes, I will respond it it and do more times than I thought. But I guess my case is a little different.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 31, 2011)

what do I have to say? it's on my business cards, and it's my signature.


----------



## Remy Tora-oni (Jan 31, 2011)

I do. Most of my Fur friends that i know in real life call me by it and a few others who just happen to like calling me by it as well but...what can i say my friends are nuts X3


----------



## inc (Jan 31, 2011)

I sign my stuff like music/drawings [pretty much all my commercial media] with my inc tag which is my fursona name, but I wouldn't have people calling me inc, that's just silly in my opinion.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 31, 2011)

Metriosity said:


> First off, you made a lot of assumptions in that statement. First, that people's furry names have to denote their species. Nearly all of my furry friends don't have anything in their names that say their animal type. Second, that people who use their fursonna names are "Rebellious" or don't care. Making them angsty. There may be a few like that, but you are counting out all the people who just have a nickname. One that maybe they have used for years before even coming into the Furry community.
> 
> Perhaps you should think your wording through before making a generalized statement. Things are never black and white. The gray area in the middle is where all the diversity lies and where you'll start offending people with defining statements that aren't based in much else but a view of only a small group contained within the whole.



"first off," you began your first two sentences with "first." just sayin'

secondly, wow, you have a total of two post counts and i already like ya


----------



## Metriosity (Feb 1, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> "first off," you began your first two sentences with "first." just sayin'
> 
> secondly, wow, you have a total of two post counts and i already like ya


 
I was tired and being rushed out the door when I wrote that. Rookie mistake ;-)

And I don't post often, but when I do I try and make it count. Don't want to be wasting people's time with "Lol's" and "x)"'s


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 1, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## Orion928 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ive been known as both "The Guru" and "Orion" for a VERY long time, and at my graduation, my name was read as Orion so.... i guess yeah.


----------



## Blutide (Feb 1, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Uhhh, no.
> 
> What the fuck is this.


 
A good question.


----------



## DocFGeek (Feb 2, 2011)

In a way; I prefer being called "Doc", which isn't all that odd of a nickname in casual conversation, or for anyone passing by that might eavesdrop. Also, since it starts with the same letter as my real name (Dylan) it doesn't cause too many questions.


----------



## durfur (Feb 3, 2011)

yes everyday why do people hatem e


----------



## Skystrider (Feb 3, 2011)

I always use my fursona name, I dont have much choice in the matter since Im kinda an Elected Offical in my area and would rather not have people and the media identify me as a Furry for the sake of being able to get elected if I said my human name.


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 3, 2011)

Metriosity said:


> I was tired and being rushed out the door when I wrote that. Rookie mistake ;-)
> 
> And I don't post often, but when I do I try and make it count. Don't want to be wasting people's time with "Lol's" and "x)"'s



awesome, if i could make up some kind of award, you would win it


----------



## Naa (Feb 4, 2011)

No. I think I'd really hate that if someone called me by that name because they know of my secret, double-life. 

I've also wanted to change my fursona's name for a while. I'm really tired of having a Japanese name. I made her when I was 14 and a complete moron. I'm still mostly a moron, but older. Thinking of maybe making it an Arabic name. Or just something, anything less... gay.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 5, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Frankly, I would bet money on anyone even pronouncing it right.



WOAH! Your a wolf-cat too?:0


----------



## Xenke (Feb 5, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> WOAH! Your a wolf-cat too?:0


 
STOP STEPPING ON MY SPECIALNESS, HO.

Nah, actually, It's kinda neat that someone else has gone with that combo. I've seen people with wolf x big cat 'sona, but not with domestic cats.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

My e-friends and sometimes close irl friends call me Aleu. But other than that, no.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't think Raziel would be an easy name to pronounce for most. Plus as an uncommon character name I cannot imagine bringing it up enough or sharing it to enough people where this would happen. If it was Fluffy or Rex I guess I could see it happening.


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 6, 2011)

Xenke said:


> STOP STEPPING ON MY SPECIALNESS, HO.
> 
> Nah, actually, It's kinda neat that someone else has gone with that combo. I've seen people with wolf x big cat 'sona, but not with domestic cats.


 
HaXD
Love your avatar...


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

That's sort of socially retarded.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

Lemur said:


> That's sort of socially retarded.


 You expect anything more from a furry? :V


----------



## Lemur (Feb 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> You expect anything more from a furry? :V


 
Sadly, no.


----------



## coward67 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I love to have people say my fursona name and it's not that weird considering gerolf is a real name and I'm german enough to suit it.


----------



## Metriosity (Feb 7, 2011)

Kitsune_Morric said:


> awesome, if i could make up some kind of award, you would win it


 
Nah, Awards are just more things to dust. How about a parade?


----------



## Estoni Scaralii (Feb 7, 2011)

Occasionally. Techinally Estoni Scaralii could be assumed as a real name, so occasionaly i go by it. It depends on where i am and if its people i know. For instance, i made the aqquentence of another Fur at the weekend and introduced myself as Estoni. then got my hand crushed. *shrug* Besides, when i was in Holland me partenr took me to an indoor entertainment place where we had to sign up... or i did  signed right up as Estoni Scarlii, an the fact the guy got it right in one was fun. So sort of.


----------



## Aprice (Feb 8, 2011)

Some furries I met irl call me 'Aprice' but that's mostly because we met on the internets first and didn't care to give them my hyooman name.
Aprice isn't even her naaaame


----------



## Ratte (Feb 8, 2011)

Not really my fursona's name, but I prefer being called Ratte over my real name.


----------



## Ames (Feb 8, 2011)

Ratte said:


> Not really my fursona's name, but I prefer being called Ratte over my real name.


 
You pronounce it "rat," right?

Seems like an awkward thing to call somebody. :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 8, 2011)

Someone did once... I was like... >:/
So I ditched the wolf, ditched the weeaboo name, became a lizard... never looked back.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 8, 2011)

JamesB said:


> You pronounce it "rat," right?
> 
> Seems like an awkward thing to call somebody. :V


 
lol My dad's friend wants to be called rat and everyone abides. He's such an oldfag. 

I never. I do use my middle name though cause my first name is blander then white bread.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, because it's my god damn name. I like my name enough, why bother making up another one that no one can pronounce?


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Feb 10, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Yes, because it's my god damn name. I like my name enough, why bother making up another one that no one can pronounce?


 
my birth name was actually given to me to rub old history in my biological father's face... so i'm cool with my nickname, instead of being a trophy or some shit


----------



## FennecFur (Feb 10, 2011)

The only time people will ever call me by my fursona names is if my non-fur friends are joking around. I've never asked anyone to call me by my fursona name, and I never will.


----------



## Tapeworm (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, I do, All of my friends call me Tape. Partially because when I meet them, I tell them to call me Tape.
I don't think my actual name fits me anyway.


----------



## mrhippieguy (Feb 14, 2011)

This is an interesting question for me, as my character is basically an anthropomorphic representation of myself. He really doesn't have a name.

I do, however, have a good bunch of friends that call me "hippie", most of them from becoming friends through LAN games and not bothering to remember real names.


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2011)

My fursona's name is half of my real name. I've gone by 'Ley' for years.. so yeah.


----------



## Kayze (Feb 14, 2011)

I only use my furry name around other furries. Otherwise, it's more of a nickname and prefer to use my real name.


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 14, 2011)

My furrsona's name was actually my nickname in high school, so it isn't strange for someone to call me Shadow every now and then (Funny story about how I got that one by the way)


----------



## Icky (Feb 14, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> My furrsona's name was actually my nickname in high school, so it isn't strange for someone to call me Shadow every now and then (Funny story about how I got that one by the way)


 
Oh, do tell!


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 14, 2011)

A girl I was (and still am) dating started calling me her shadow because I would walk her to her classes, and once while we were talking I switched which side of her I was walking on without her knowing... seven times XD

She still claims that each switch was caused by a change in the direction of the lighting.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 14, 2011)

I insist upon it, I love making people awkwardly try to pronounce the name :V


----------



## Nyxneko (Feb 14, 2011)

and how do you pronounce that one?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 14, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> and how do you pronounce that one?


 
Zair a fax?


----------



## Zaraphayx (Feb 14, 2011)

Nyxneko said:


> and how do you pronounce that one?


 
It's a secret, that's half the fun! :V

NOT RLY LOL


----------



## pheonix (Feb 14, 2011)

Yesterday showed me that more people then I'd like to mention go by there fursona names. It's fucking hard as fuck for me to remember a lot of names as is, but remembering peoples real names and then another awkward offset fake one...Fuck. DX Then some people have more fursonas and go by multiple names. This shit's nuts. Everyone kept calling me different things. My email name, my fursona name, my real name, my middle name, and my fursona name abbreviated. I was getting a fucking headache.


----------



## MendedEmber (Feb 14, 2011)

Even though i dislike my name because of how common it is (the english version of it at least) no, I don't.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 14, 2011)

I insist on using my _given_ name publicly. But my friends don't listen!


----------



## Machine (Feb 14, 2011)

I do not try to use them, nor do I intend to use them.


----------



## jd-w (Feb 14, 2011)

Snowykoeld said:


> do you use your fursona name publicly?
> 
> i did today;
> 
> ...



Thats a great idea for a good laugh!


----------



## PvtPuma (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't even have a name for my fursona other than Puma.  Only one or two people call me that, and it's not even that often.  Even if she had a real name, I'd still go by my birth name because I like it so much.


----------



## Kai. (Feb 15, 2011)

I might use my nickname in public, if I had a normal-sounding one. "Snowy" isn't too bad, but mine doesn't even really sound like a name... Personally, I've always liked nicknames because I've always hated my real name. I don't think there is a big problem with using nicknames in public; it doesn't make anyone a horrible person. It might make them sound silly, though.


----------



## arecaidian_fox (Feb 15, 2011)

Err, yeah, in a sense...My "identity" as a pagan blends w/my fursona a little, so my name as a pagan and my fursona name are the same.


----------



## Ley (Feb 15, 2011)

Zaraphayx said:


> It's a secret, that's half the fun! :V
> 
> NOT RLY LOL



I will guess Zah-rah-ffay-exh.


----------

